# Till I see you again Muffins



## Spirited (May 20, 2013)

As hard as it is to admit it I have to come to terms with you being gone. No amount of expecting to see you peeking around corners or thinking I hear your clickety clack on the floor will ever give me the satisfaction of hugging you again. It's been nearly 3 weeks and not a day has gone by I haven't cried from missing you. You were absolutely the best friend I ever had. When I was down you knew. You always came up and sat beside me and put your head in my lap looking up at with me with those beautiful eyes of yours and didn't move an inch. I know you understood me when I talked your ears off about what was bothering me because of the way you always seemed to know just when to nuzzle me or the way you looked at me. What am I going to do without my best friend?
I hate that Im even sitting here writing this because it just proves to me its not a dream I can wake up from. Not some kind of bad joke that someone is playing on me and I'll end up laughing my a$$ off when I see your big head looking around the corner waiting to come running up. 
Just know I love you more than I ever thought possible. You came along at a time in my life when everything was just crumbling around me and I really dont think I could have made it without you. Sweet dreams my beautiful baby. And god bless you and look over you till we can be together again.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

So sorry for your loss...it will get better, but it does take time. try to remember the happy times...


----------



## janette shepherd (Mar 31, 2013)

my heart goes out to you its just devastating when they leave yiur life on earth but i know that you will be together again in time.
I lost my boy Bob in march and miss him so much. but when my time comes i know he will be waiting for me as muffin will be for you.xxxxx


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

It gets easier but it never goes away, 12 years since lost the best dog in the world (well, our world) after 12 great years, our pets (i speak as the PF collective, not personally) are the luckiest guys/gals ever

Bye Muffin R.I.P.

Sleep tight


----------



## Harveybash (Apr 29, 2013)

I'm sorry, i have no words right now. But I do have ... XxxXxxX


----------



## Raone (May 7, 2013)

Don't know what to write or say!! Beloved loss is something which we can't think off!! 
R.I.P!!


----------



## jonb (Nov 15, 2012)

so sorry for your loss
run free at the bridge Muffins


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

So sorry for your loss of Muffins.
R.I.P Muffins and run free at Rainbow Bridge xx


----------



## Spirited (May 20, 2013)

Thank you so much for caring. It really does mean a lot.


----------



## I love springers (Dec 3, 2010)

So sorry for your loss but in time the tears of sadness will turn into tears of joy with all the happy memories you have.

Big Hugs xxxx

RIP Muffins and enjoy yourself at the bridge xx


----------

